# Closed Games



## Zanessa (Apr 13, 2014)

Today, I went to go play Free Realms, but to my surprise, it was shut down March 31st permanently! I was so sad - that was my first MMO.. 

What games did you used to play that have since shut down?


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2014)

I used to play VMK. Virtual Magic Kingdom. It was pretty fun for a 5th grader.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 13, 2014)

I played toon town all through 3rd and 4th grade with my siblings( ^ω^ )

（；＿；）RIP toon town. RIP.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 13, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> I played toon town all through 3rd and 4th grade with my siblings( ^ω^ )
> 
> （；＿；）RIP toon town. RIP.









I played Toontown a lot, but im not upset that it got shutdown because Toontown Rewritten is coming out


----------



## radical6 (Apr 13, 2014)

i loved glitch SO much it was the best game ever!!!! and when it shut down i was so so upset it was the cutest most creative game ive ever played and the community was so nice and mature and kind. omg i loved going to hell in the game it was fun and i loved everything about it but it shut down in like 2012. 

like the art was so beautiful and i loved the music and . ugh it was a game that you'll never come across again. im really sad to hear that they had to shut down because of money reasons..and i thought they were doing well because they even started doing ads. but it was a pretty small game with a pretty small fanbase.

and looking at the snapshots people took makes me even more sad...ugh i miss this game so much 

(though they released the whole code for the game so fans are trying to rebuild it again so im pretty excited)

edit: oh yeah i also played trickster online. it was pretty fun and i liked the art but it shut down soon after glitch did so i was pretty upset about that. there are some copycats of it roaming around but i remembered how painful it was to download it so i was like nah


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmm.makes me think, i've played a lot haha.

well this site which had free flash games, like the first sonic among others.. 123spela(had a swedish and other nordic domains) it was pretty fun.. i miss 6th grade lol


----------



## unravel (Apr 14, 2014)

Not a game but I miss tinierme


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

Also I wish omgpop was still on Gaia. screw fb.


----------



## Cottonbunnie (Apr 14, 2014)

I use to play alot of City of Heroes/Villians a few years ago, but that shut down in 2012. That was a fun mmo and more unique ^^





tsundere said:


> i loved glitch SO much it was the best game ever!!!! and when it shut down i was so so upset it was the cutest most creative game ive ever played and the community was so nice and mature and kind. omg i loved going to hell in the game it was fun and i loved everything about it but it shut down in like 2012.
> 
> like the art was so beautiful and i loved the music and . ugh it was a game that you'll never come across again. im really sad to hear that they had to shut down because of money reasons..and i thought they were doing well because they even started doing ads. but it was a pretty small game with a pretty small fanbase.
> 
> ...



I remember Glitch too! It had such great potential  I had alot of fun there and really enjoyed the housing and exploring.


----------



## maddison (Apr 14, 2014)

toontown i miss so much...i was pretty much playing throughout the whole 10 years on and off and i miss it a lot aha


----------



## radical6 (Apr 14, 2014)

Cottonbunnie said:


> I remember Glitch too! It had such great potential  I had alot of fun there and really enjoyed the housing and exploring.


yeah it had so much potential but no popularity.. i guess it turned off older gamers because it looked like a kiddie game, but it kicks out kids because if you were under 14 they banned you. (heh i never got caught) 

i loved exploring tho. and i was so excited when my house got a second floor omg. and i loved the minigames and parties or crap. i wanted to build up a store or something but it was too late );


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 14, 2014)

I used to play DFO it was a lot of fun until a certain point. I think the farthest I got was like level 55~60. I mostly only did pvp.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hamusuta said:


> I played Toontown a lot, but im not upset that it got shutdown because Toontown Rewritten is coming out



Toontown Rewritten??? What is that? Please tell me, that was my favorite game!! Is it pretty much the same? When is it coming out? What changes did they make to it? Or is it an entirely different game? I'm sorry if I'm asking to much, but when I saw this, I was so surprised! Thank you!


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 17, 2014)

Glaceon2000 said:


> Toontown Rewritten??? What is that? Please tell me, that was my favorite game!! Is it pretty much the same? When is it coming out? What changes did they make to it? Or is it an entirely different game? I'm sorry if I'm asking to much, but when I saw this, I was so surprised! Thank you!



Toontown rewritten is an effort by independent game developers to recreate the toon town world using the same engines that the original TT had minus out some things and characters that will need to change. Like Minnie's melody land or Daisy gardens,etc. 

A lot of people are excited but wary because of the possible legal action that Disney could take if this venture is successful.

I cried when TT closed. I heard about it through my husband who read it on CNN. I logged in for the last month and played a lot. I got my character all the suit parts, did some crazy VP battles and met some really cool people. I finally got my last gag a few hours before it closed down; the grand piano. I will miss that game dearly. I had an account with them for over 10 years. Rest in peace Webbie, my cute little duck.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Apr 17, 2014)

I googled it last night, and I couldn't fall asleep because I was too happy xD. I played that game everyday for about four years. I wouldn't have found this without you guys, thank you so so so much!!


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 17, 2014)

I used to play Luna Online. I got a couple of friends to play and we'd always mess around on there. I'm not big on MMOs, but I miss playing with them on there.


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 18, 2014)

I used to play FEZ- Fantasy Earth Zero US server years ago. Kinda miss it because of the strategy and PVP in it.


----------



## Taycat (Apr 18, 2014)

I remember this Cereal Brand company website...they had a great idea for it and I really like it.  Too bad they closed it down after awhile.
I can't remember the name, but you had to eat food and "sleep" and get money yourself.  It was kinda like playing a sims game on the PC on a website?
I can't remember any other games, sadly...


----------



## Mariah (Apr 18, 2014)

Taycat said:


> I remember this Cereal Brand company website...they had a great idea for it and I really like it.  Too bad they closed it down after awhile.
> I can't remember the name, but you had to eat food and "sleep" and get money yourself.  It was kinda like playing a sims game on the PC on a website?
> I can't remember any other games, sadly...


_*Millsberry?*_


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 19, 2014)

SuperPoke Pets and Pet Society. Did anyone else play it?


----------



## Pokemonprime (Apr 19, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I used to play VMK. Virtual Magic Kingdom. It was pretty fun for a 5th grader.



There is a revivial project that for once is in a playable form. Did I mention there isnew content made by the community? 
http://play.myvmk.com/


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 19, 2014)

Realm of the Mad God is as good as shut down. Kabam came along and acquired it, and they ****ED IT UP. They are MONEY HUNGRY PIGS that have AWFUL SUPPORT and lack ANY CARE FOR THEIR PLAYERS. They were hacked by swatsec awhile back and ever since then I got locked out of my account for some reason. I start playing, it prompts me to log in although I already am, and my credentials don't work. I put 80$ into that game, and it asked others about it and they said Kabam wouldn't reply to them when they sent in support tickets. STAY AWAY FROM THIS GAME.

Oh and the community sucks too. Hah, thanks Kabam, turning it into Pay to Win!


----------



## Trundle (Apr 20, 2014)

ugh
when EA shut down the Lord of the Rings: Conquest for Xbox 360 servers, I nearly went to EA and pooped on their drawers. made me so mad


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 21, 2014)

I used to always go to this website called maggiemarket which had a few flash games in English and Chinese. My favourite was the Beverage game but now the link is broken and I can't play it.


----------



## Eiryii (Apr 21, 2014)

How I miss playing Dream of Mirror Online and the original ASDA Story.
I've been thinking of playing Ragnaok Online again, but can't find a mid-rate server with applications I want ; 3;


----------



## Darumy (Apr 24, 2014)

Chiarasu said:


> I used to play FEZ- Fantasy Earth Zero US server years ago. Kinda miss it because of the strategy and PVP in it.


 o h my god another FEZ refugee.

I miss that game so bad. Like I get random bouts of staring solemnly into my FEZ-less future. I've had a few friends of mine talk about it too, the general consensus is "why the hell did it have to shut down". And wading through the 903894 WoW clones, there has not been a single large scale strategy PvP game like it.


Yelsord forever ;__;



Another game I miss is N.E.O. I made a friend on there briefly, all I know was she was from Byond and her name was Katie. We glitched on horseback into the mountains, it was fun.


----------



## Chiarasu (Apr 24, 2014)

Darumy said:


> o h my god another FEZ refugee.
> 
> I miss that game so bad. Like I get random bouts of staring solemnly into my FEZ-less future. I've had a few friends of mine talk about it too, the general consensus is "why the hell did it have to shut down". And wading through the 903894 WoW clones, there has not been a single large scale strategy PvP game like it.
> 
> ...



It's too hard to get into the Japanese server T-T My sister really misses the game heaps. I can't find any other PvP game like it either. I had an alt on Yelsord but my main was in Gevrandia (the nation with the most trolls)..ah good times. It had to close when I found a really good party to hang out with all the time.


----------



## mariop476 (Apr 27, 2014)

I miss Pokemon Crater a lot.  I only played it a single time, but when I searched for it again, I found out that it had been shut down several days before.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2014)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> Realm of the Mad God is as good as shut down. Kabam came along and acquired it, and they ****ED IT UP. They are MONEY HUNGRY PIGS that have AWFUL SUPPORT and lack ANY CARE FOR THEIR PLAYERS. They were hacked by swatsec awhile back and ever since then I got locked out of my account for some reason. I start playing, it prompts me to log in although I already am, and my credentials don't work. I put 80$ into that game, and it asked others about it and they said Kabam wouldn't reply to them when they sent in support tickets. STAY AWAY FROM THIS GAME.
> 
> Oh and the community sucks too. Hah, thanks Kabam, turning it into Pay to Win!



Such a shame.. ugh D:


----------



## chillv (Apr 27, 2014)

Does anyone remember Millsberry.com? It was really fun to play, it was kind of a mix between animal crossing and the sims.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 28, 2014)

chillv said:


> Does anyone remember Millsberry.com? It was really fun to play, it was kind of a mix between animal crossing and the sims.



I mentioned it on the second page. It was nothing like Animal Crossing or the Sims.


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 28, 2014)

I found out Pixie Hollow was closed recently. I was a bit bummed. I used to love that place. :/


----------



## CainWolf (May 20, 2014)

I just found out Free Realms was closed today, I hadn't been on since Halloween because my old laptop was dying (seriously it could barely handle youtube half the time it had no chance with free realms) and now that I have a new laptop I wanted to get back into it only to find out it was gone forever. I sunk more money into that than any other free-to-play online mmo, and I play a _lot_ of free-to-play mmo games.

On the note of cool online games that have shut down forever, has anyone heard of zetapets? It was my third favorite something-pets game, behind neopets and marapets, but it still had it's own unique charm.


----------



## Zanessa (May 20, 2014)

CainWolf said:


> I just found out Free Realms was closed today, I hadn't been on since Halloween because my old laptop was dying (seriously it could barely handle youtube half the time it had no chance with free realms) and now that I have a new laptop I wanted to get back into it only to find out it was gone forever. *I sunk more money into that* than any other free-to-play online mmo, and I play a _lot_ of free-to-play mmo games.




Same. I had membership the whole time I played. </3


----------



## CainWolf (May 20, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Same. I had membership the whole time I played. </3



It's almost silly that I paid for a lifetime membership that lasted only a couple years because the game had to die like that, not even mentioning the money spent on station cash. I did some cool stuff with customizing the lots I had, I made this giant sci-fi style spaceship that was roughly a forth the size of my beach lot and you could only get inside with teleporters because it was as high as I could get it, and almost nobody saw it because I wanted to finish the space port I was building below on the beach. All that time and money wasted... I know that game wouldn't last a lifetime but it's so unfair that all I did is just gone so soon, I didn't even spend all my station cash. I even had the #4 highscore on one of the kart racetracks, the darkthorn one, it was actually #2 for a while but it got pushed down by people who I suspect of hacks (honestly I saw someone who had 2 seconds, that's either a glitch or a hack).


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2014)

Mariah said:


> _*Millsberry?*_





chillv said:


> Does anyone remember Millsberry.com? It was really fun to play, it was kind of a mix between animal crossing and the sims.



When I was young that game was awesome.



heirabbit said:


> SuperPoke Pets and Pet Society. Did anyone else play it?



PET SOCIETY <3



mariop476 said:


> I miss Pokemon Crater a lot.  I only played it a single time, but when I searched for it again, I found out that it had been shut down several days before.



awwww


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 21, 2014)

Ameba Pico <3 I miss that game 

And the Sims Online of course! It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Pirate (May 26, 2014)

Trickster Online closing down broke my heart as it was a game I enjoyed for a good 6-7 years. It's back up as a private server but, eh, nothing compares to the original...

I was sad when Tales Runner closed down, but then I was surprised to find it was back up again with OGPlanet last month.

There's a few other games I can't think of, but I really miss them. It's a horrible feeling remembering a game and wanting to play it again only to find out it's gone. :C

There's also been moments where I've discovered a game that I've never played before, but then I find out they're closed and it sucks to know that I won't ever get to experience playing it.


----------



## Azzie (May 27, 2014)

Dizzywood. I miss that so bad. And Girlsense, but that was less a game than a really neat art tool.


----------



## Vinathi (May 29, 2014)

Azzie said:


> Dizzywood. I miss that so bad. And Girlsense, but that was less a game than a really neat art tool.



I use to play Dizzywood too! What was your username? We could be lost friends or something? 
I was obsessed with Dizzywood because it was a fun social game thing, until you had to get membership for like everything.


----------

